# snake climbing log



## Voodoo Royal Morphs (Mar 15, 2007)

Hi there i want to put a large log in for my snake and was windering where can i get one . there one being sold with a viv on ebay (see link)

eBay.co.uk: MAHOGANY VIVARIUM + FREE Royal Python (item 270104267703 end time 01-Apr-07 17:03:49 BST)

But the guy wont sell it seperatly if it dont sell. can any one tell me where i can buy one. please


----------



## Karl_1989 (Jan 19, 2007)

voddoo dave said:


> Hi there i want to put a large log in for my snake and was windering where can i get one . there one being sold with a viv on ebay (see link)
> 
> eBay.co.uk: MAHOGANY VIVARIUM + FREE Royal Python (item 270104267703 end time 01-Apr-07 17:03:49 BST)
> 
> But the guy wont sell it seperatly if it dont sell. can any one tell me where i can buy one. please


*
Your much betta off cuttin one off a tree and striping it,
the prices your pay for wood is ridiculous for some reason!*


----------



## Voodoo Royal Morphs (Mar 15, 2007)

im to lazy and the choice of wood round here is very lacking


----------



## FreddiesMum (Jan 10, 2007)

I got some good stuff at pets at home,it is beside the fish stuff it is called mopani wood :smile:


----------



## Voodoo Royal Morphs (Mar 15, 2007)

good idea there one not far from me cheers freddies mother :2thumb:


----------



## weelad (Jul 25, 2006)

Karl_1989 said:


> *Your much betta off cuttin one off a tree and striping it,*quote]
> 
> you need to cook it or freeze it aswell ..just thought id point out just incase they didnt know


----------



## Voodoo Royal Morphs (Mar 15, 2007)

size i would need to cut would not fit in oven or frezzer my tank a meter long


----------



## Karl_1989 (Jan 19, 2007)

*I mite start striping wood to sell Tbh,
Could make a fortune!
*


----------



## Asha (Mar 21, 2007)

voddoo dave said:


> size i would need to cut would not fit in oven or frezzer my tank a meter long


Try to soak or cover it in boiling water... you could probably do that in the bath. Not worth risking mites or other parasites that might be hiding in the wood.


----------



## CBR1100XX (Feb 19, 2006)

voddoo dave said:


> Hi there i want to put a large log in for my snake and was windering where can i get one . there one being sold with a viv on ebay (see link)
> 
> eBay.co.uk: MAHOGANY VIVARIUM + FREE Royal Python (item 270104267703 end time 01-Apr-07 17:03:49 BST)
> 
> But the guy wont sell it seperatly if it dont sell. can any one tell me where i can buy one. please


This guy is also advertising A Royal Python to go Free with the viv, against ebay rules.


----------



## Voodoo Royal Morphs (Mar 15, 2007)

i know there a whole load of pages about it on the snake forum. the viv will be canceled by tomorrow anyway.


----------



## CBR1100XX (Feb 19, 2006)

As for climbing Branches, I use Vine, not as thick as the piece in pic but does the job for all my snakes and its a lot cheaper, couple of pics to show what I mean.


----------



## Voodoo Royal Morphs (Mar 15, 2007)

may sound daft but where can i get some


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

funnily enough, i just got another piece of that wood for my royals, its pretty big and y shaped to bolt to the sides, think it was £14, its also been angled at the ends so it dits flush to the viv sides


----------



## carl24bpool (Oct 26, 2006)

The wood in the pic looks like Java wood. They sell it in my reptile shop. Not sure where you can get it apart from rep shops.

I'd go with the option of getting your own. If you can get hold of a timber merchant of tree surgeon they will be able to help you. II'm sure you can use birch, beech, willow. 

Just not pine or fir tree as thjey are quite sappy.


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

carl24bpool said:


> The wood in the pic looks like Java wood. They sell it in my reptile shop. Not sure where you can get it apart from rep shops.
> 
> I'd go with the option of getting your own. If you can get hold of a timber merchant of tree surgeon they will be able to help you. II'm sure you can use birch, beech, willow.
> 
> Just not pine or fir tree as thjey are quite sappy.


 
thats it java wood, i couldn't remember what it was called:lol2:


----------



## dnarra (Feb 14, 2007)

i got a great piece from ameyzoo fairly cheaply they have a website but not sure if they do mailorder


----------



## Voodoo Royal Morphs (Mar 15, 2007)

been to [email protected] and they only had 1 piece left and it had broken slightly where they had put the screw so i dint buy it incase i snapped with my snake on it.


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

our local, the northampton reptile centres got loads in from small pieces right up to large pieces(chunkiest almost as wide as 2litre coke bottles)


----------



## Voodoo Royal Morphs (Mar 15, 2007)

im going dog walking later gonna try and cut a bit of a desent tree


----------



## jav07 (Apr 20, 2006)

dead matured elm is good if you can get it
as it looks like it has been sand blasted,disinfect,rinse,dry and cut to size:smile:


----------

